# Isolated skyscrapers



## starfish93 (Jun 2, 2013)

Not sure why this interests me, but for some strange reason I'm curious about isolated skyscrapers. Are there any small cities with just one skyscraper? Or large cities where there is one isolated skyscraper in the suburbs, miles away from downtown? What is the most isolated skyscraper in the U.S and/or the world?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=664506&highlight=lonely+skyscrapers


----------

